# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه  الطبيب العراقي الذي حقق النجاح في سنواته الاولي

## ميرو عصام

د. سلمان داود سلمان 
طبيب عراقي يحقق النجاح في سنواته الاولى
لن ترتقي مجتمعاتنا وتتقدم إلى الأفضل دون ترسيخ للوعي بين فئاتها المختلفة، وعي يرفض الخرافات ويقبل على العلم ويرتكز للتخصص، وفي نفس الوقت يحافظ على الهوية الوطنية والخصوصية الثقافية ويفخر بهما، وهذا تمامًا ما يؤمن به الطبيب العراقي دكتور سلمان داود سلمان.  
دكتور سلمان ليس مجرد طبيب اعتيادي، بل هو وجه مشرف لكل شاب عربي، إذ لم يحصر ذاته في مساحات العطاء المنوطة بالأطباء فقط، بل بزغ جهده في مجالات التوعية العامة عبر الإنترنت، لقد رأى الدكتور في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي نافذة مميزة يمكن أن يطل من خلالها على ملايين الناس، ليس لمجرد الظهور وإنما بغرض التوعية وتعميم الفائدة.  
في تخصصه الطبي نظر إلى أوضاع الناس من حوله وتعاطيهم مع الأمراض المختلفة، فوجد كثير من الخرافات المطبقة على أنها علاج، ووجد لجوء ملحًا من قبل البسطاء وغيرهم على ما يعرف بطب العرافين والعرافات، والذي بالتجربة العلمية والدراسات المثبتة ثبت ضرر كثير من مواده وطرقه، لذلك شمر الطبيب الشاب عن ساعديه ونشط بشكل كبير عبر يوتيوب وانستغرام، وهدفه الأساس من كل هذا هو محاولة نصح الناس بالإقلاع عن تلك الخرافات العلاجية، وفي نفس الوقت تقديم الحلول والعلاجات الصحيحة المتناسبة مع العلم والطب الحديث.  
إن ذلك النشاط التوعوي الكبير لسلمان على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لم يرافقه تقصيرا على ساحة عمله الواقعية، بل على العكس ترقى في عمله وأثبت كفاءة منقطعة النظير تحصل على إثرها على أكثر من سبعة عشر كتاب شكر وتقدير، منها إحدى عشر كتابًا فقط خلال السنة الاولى من بدايته لممارسة الطب.  
حينما تحدثت إليه وجدتني أمام طبيب يشع بالطاقة، لا تنفك يملأك الحماس وأنت تستمع إليه، لا حدود أمامه تعيقه عن إفادة الناس، الأفكار دائمًا في ذهنه متجددة وغير تقليدية، فمن لم يصل إليهم بجهده التوعوي عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، قرر أن يصل إليهم من خلال كتاب طبي بعنوان ECG Mastering ضمّن بين دفتيه خلاصة فهمه ونصائحه في مجال تخطيط القلب، لم يكتفي سلمان بذلك، بل أصر ألا يخرج كتابه للعلن إلا وهو ممهور بالمراجعة من قبل أخصائيين كرام لهم وزنهم، مثل د. بسيم علي، د. عمار عبدالمجيد، د. علي عبدالكريم ، د. زيد هاشم.  
لم يكن مستغربًا أبدًا أن يحقق الكتاب انتشارًا واسعًا، إذ بيعت منه فقط حتى الآن نحو 4000 نسخة بعموم محافظات العراق، ولم يحظ هذا الكتاب بهذا الانتشار بالنسبة لكتاب طبي وبهذه الثقة من القراء إلا لمحتواه المميز والمبسط، إذ لم يعمد سلمان إلى ملئه عبر لغة فصحى وعرة أو إنجليزية تصعب على البعض، وإنما كتبه بلهجة عراقية بسيطة يفهمها الجميع، فالغرض من الكتاب هو الإفادة، وطالما تمت الإفادة فقد نجح الكتاب.  
الطبيب سلمان داود رافق خلال رحلته مجموعة مميزة من الأطباء والأخصائيين المهرة وذوي الخبرة العظيمة في مجال الأطفال، وهؤلاء هم من تعلم على يديهم أصول تخصصه الطبي، وانطلق مما تعلمه على يديهم إلى مساحات أخرى من المعرفة والتطور، ومن أبرز الأطباء الذين تلقى تدريبًا في مجال الاطفال على يديهم، د.حيدر مهدي الموسوي و د.قصي فرحان، و د.علي موسى، و د.مصطفى خليل، و د.يوسف شيخاني و د.عمار محمد  واخرين لا حصر لهم.  
علاقة دكتور سلمان داود بالتقنية واستغلالها أصيلة ومبشرة، إذا لم يزل يفكر في نشر الوعي وإفادة الناس عمليا وليس نظريًا، حتى اهتدى مع آخرين إلى برمجة تطبيق على الهاتف تحت اسم PedIQ ، هذا التطبيق له فائدة عظيمة تتمثل في مساعدة الاطباء والصيادلة والممرضين على تحديد مقدار جرعة الدواء المناسبة لطفلك بالمل دون حسابها يدوياً، وذلك فقط عبر إدخال بعض المعلومات المهمة مثل وزن الطفل وعمره والمرض الذي يعاني منه، ثم تظهر لك فورَا الجرعة المناسبة للعمر والوزن والمرض.  
كل هذه الأفكار وأكثر هي حصيلة صدق حقيقي وجهد جبار بذله ولا يزال دكتور سلمان داود، والذي يأمل في المستقبل القريب أن يتوسع بأفكاره ويتطور بها ليفيد الناس أكثر وأكثر.

----------

